# Golden hills brewery



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (24/10/20)

Just trying a stout from these guys, it's very chocolaty and perfect for the weather today


----------



## kadmium (24/10/20)

I love a good stout. I have an Old Rasputin RIS I'm going to share with my brother in law as soon as this freaking lock down lifts!


----------



## Snowdog (10/7/22)

The Golden Hills beers are quite nice. The Northcote Brewpub serves them. Had their WCIPA with a pizza before going to the movie the other day. Haven't tried their stout yet.


----------

